# Forum Updated 5-27-2007



## Bob Hubbard

I've updated the core software and several add ins tonight.

Any problems, please let us know.

Thanks!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I'm seeing a somewhat random error pop up, with the message about running something and a cache. I've got inquiries out on what to do to fix this issue.


----------



## Kacey

I haven't had any errors, exactly, although earlier this morning the page just went blank.  No warning, no error message, nothing - just suddenly went blank.  Refreshing the page fixed it.  If it helps, I am using Windows XP Home, with Mozilla Firefox.

I do like the additional blue line between the stickied posts and the rest of the sub-forum.


----------



## Lisa

Kacey said:


> I haven't had any errors, exactly, although earlier this morning the page just went blank.  No warning, no error message, nothing - just suddenly went blank.  Refreshing the page fixed it.  If it helps, I am using Windows XP Home, with Mozilla Firefox.
> 
> I do like the additional blue line between the stickied posts and the rest of the sub-forum.



No problems for me to report Bob and I agree with Kacey, love the blue line between the stickies, makes them stand out more, maybe people will take the time to read them....LMAO, what am I thinking...has hell frozen over or something?


----------



## Kacey

Bob Hubbard said:


> I've updated the core software and several add ins tonight.
> 
> Any problems, please let us know.
> 
> Thanks!



Okay, I've got one:  it won't let me into the Arcade.  Instead, I got this error message:



> *Kacey*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## JBrainard

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'm seeing a somewhat random error pop up, with the message about running something and a cache. I've got inquiries out on what to do to fix this issue.


 
Happened to me a few minutes ago, but I just went back and tried the forum page again and it was fine. :idunno:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Running some tests and making some minor tweaks. 


For the arcade issue, try clearing your browser cache and accessing it again.


----------



## Kacey

Bob Hubbard said:


> Running some tests and making some minor tweaks.
> 
> 
> For the arcade issue, try clearing your browser cache and accessing it again.


I tried that before I posted... it didn't work.  Sorry, I should have said.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Kacey,
Any way you can try a different browser?
I'm unable to recreate the issue from this end.


----------



## Andrew Green

I can't duplicate it either.  Try with a different browser as Bob suggested, if that clears it up it's something with your end, if not it's this end.

Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Lisa

Andrew Green said:


> I can't duplicate it either.  Try with a different browser as Bob suggested, if that clears it up it's something with your end, if not it's this end.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue?



I did from work but it is working fine at home.  Will try again at work tomorrow and let you know.  I think I have the same browser on both.


----------



## bluemtn

Kacey-  are you using IE?  I use it with no problem for here...


----------



## Kacey

Bob Hubbard said:


> Kacey,
> Any way you can try a different browser?
> I'm unable to recreate the issue from this end.



It's working now... I dunno what happened, except that maybe shutting the computer down while I was at class cleared something out even more than clearing the cache.  Thanks for checking!


----------



## LuzRD

i got the same error when trying to get into the arcade earlier using opera.
working for me now though


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Is anyone still getting the plain white vBulletin error screens?


----------



## Rich Parsons

I have other issues. No Bob not those issues this is not one of the premium forums.  

It seems that the main Forum page takes a real long time to load. I can get to Martialtalk.com no problem. When I click on the Forum link it takes a real long time to load to be able to log in. 

I have also had today from IE (* work *) and Netscape (* home *) both froze and would not continue to load until the window was closed and then re-logged in (* IE did nto require the re-login *). Netscape also closed up all tabs and the window as well just a few minutes ago. 

But in general all is well.


----------



## mrhnau

Hi Bob. I got one of these



> vBulletin datastore error caused by one or more of the following:
> You may have uploaded vBulletin 3.6 files without also running the vBulletin upgrade script. If you have not run the upgrade script, do so now.
> The datastore cache may have been corrupted. Run Rebuild Bitfields from tools.php, which you can upload from the do_not_upload folder of the vBulletin package.
> 
> Fatal error: vBulletin datastore cache incomplete or corrupt in /includes/init.php on line 213




I was clicking on "new post". Trying it again later it seemed ok, but I thought I'd let you know


----------



## Bob Hubbard

We're trying to track that one down.

If anyone gets it, post it here please.
Thanks!


----------



## Andrew Green

If you can copy and paste the error message into here and specify what you where doing when it happened, that would be great


----------



## shesulsa

Okey Dokey ...

This morning I was trying to look at another user's profile and encountered this error on a plain white page:



> vBulletin datastore error caused by one or more of the following:
> You may have uploaded vBulletin 3.6 files without also running the vBulletin upgrade script. If you have not run the upgrade script, do so now.
> The datastore cache may have been corrupted. Run _Rebuild Bitfields_ from _tools.php_, which you can upload from the _do_not_upload_ folder of the vBulletin package.
> 
> *Fatal error:* vBulletin datastore cache incomplete or corrupt in */includes/init.php* on line *213*


And then, about one minute later, I tried to reply to a thread by clicking the "quote" button in a post and got this error:



> vBulletin datastore error caused by one or more of the following:
> You may have uploaded vBulletin 3.6 files without also running the vBulletin upgrade script. If you have not run the upgrade script, do so now.
> The datastore cache may have been corrupted. Run _Rebuild Bitfields_ from _tools.php_, which you can upload from the _do_not_upload_ folder of the vBulletin package.
> 
> *Fatal error:* vBulletin datastore cache incomplete or corrupt in */includes/init.php* on line *213*


----------



## mrhnau

Got same error again, while performing the same task. Clicking on New Posts.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Made some more tweaks. Let me know of all errors.  Thanks!


----------



## fnorfurfoot

I'm getting the same problem with the arcade that Kacey had:

*fnorfurfoot*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? 
2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

I was able to get on earlier this morning.  I have restarted my computer but I still cannot get in to the arcade.


----------



## Andrew Green

The arcade one I just duplicated, won't let me in either, and I'm pretty sure that admins have permission to play penguin bashing


----------



## LuzRD

"LuzRD, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation."

no arcade for me either


----------



## SFC JeffJ

LuzRD said:


> "LuzRD, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation."
> 
> no arcade for me either


You have to be a supporting member to access the arcade.

So what are you waiting for?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

He should have access.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

ok, I'm weighing some options here.....am thinking a full reinstall may be in order.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I'm going to try reuploading the files. If that doesn't fix things, I'll be doing a clean installation and importation, which might take a day or so to run.


----------



## morph4me

Just got this one when I tried go read a post, it let me in the second time.

vBulletin datastore error caused by one or more of the following: 
You may have uploaded vBulletin 3.6 files without also running the vBulletin upgrade script. If you have not run the upgrade script, do so now.
The datastore cache may have been corrupted. Run _Rebuild Bitfields_ from _tools.php_, which you can upload from the _do_not_upload_ folder of the vBulletin package.

*Fatal error:* vBulletin datastore cache incomplete or corrupt in */includes/init.php* on line *213*


----------



## morph4me

Got this one when I went to post a reply

*Warning*: require_once(/home/martialt/public_html/forum/includes/functions.php) [function.require-once]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in */includes/init.php* on line *155*

*Fatal error*: require_once() [function.require]: Failed opening required '/home/martialt/public_html/forum/includes/functions.php' (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php') in */home/martialt/public_html/forum/includes/init.php* on line *155*


----------



## shesulsa

Got the same error trying to access arcade and when my Who's Online page tried to refresh itself.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

ok, most of those are temp issues as I was reuploading the core files again.  

Lets see what happens now.


----------



## LuzRD

SFC JeffJ said:


> You have to be a supporting member to access the arcade.



i actually am a member im just incognito (im not one for the bling).

and it (the arcade) works now for me Bob


----------



## Kacey

While attempting to access this post, at about 4:07 Denver time, I got the following error:



> vBulletin datastore error caused by one or more of the following:
> You may have uploaded vBulletin 3.6 files without also running the vBulletin upgrade script. If you have not run the upgrade script, do so now.
> The datastore cache may have been corrupted. Run _Rebuild Bitfields_ from _tools.php_, which you can upload from the _do_not_upload_ folder of the vBulletin package.
> 
> *Fatal error:* vBulletin datastore cache incomplete or corrupt in */includes/init.php* on line *213*



When I clicked on it again a couple of minutes later, the link loaded.


----------



## exile

The only problem I've had is a persistent one: every single window change takes forever to complete now. The dreaded  `busy-wait' swirling colored wheel comes up and sometimes goes on for 10 seconds or so. It's driving me nuts!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Shouldn't be doing that.  I'll contact the tech team, see if they can look into server settings.


----------



## exile

I appreciate it, Bob. It only started in the past few days right at the time of the upgrades, so I'm pretty sure it's happening at your end. I'm viewing it as a test of patience... which I'm failing miserabley!


----------



## Kacey

First click on this link about a minute ago resulted in this error:


> Database error   	The  database has encountered a problem.   	   	 		Please try the following:
> Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
> Open the www.martialtalk.com home page, then try to open another page.
> Click the Back button to try another link.
> The www.martialtalk.com forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists.
> We apologise for any inconvenience.



Second click worked fine


----------



## arnisador

While trying to post this:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=799680#post799680



> vBulletin datastore error caused by one or more of the following:
> 
> 1. You may have uploaded vBulletin 3.6 files without also running the vBulletin upgrade script. If you have not run the upgrade script, do so now.
> 2. The datastore cache may have been corrupted. Run Rebuild Bitfields from tools.php, which you can upload from the do_not_upload folder of the vBulletin package.
> 
> 
> Fatal error: vBulletin datastore cache incomplete or corrupt in /includes/init.php on line 213



But, it posted the first time anyway.


----------



## exile

Kacey said:


> First click on this link about a minute ago resulted in this error:
> 
> Quote:
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/image.php?type=dberror Database error The database has encountered a problem. Please try the following:
> Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
> Open the www.martialtalk.com home page, then try to open another page.
> Click the Back button to try another link.
> The www.martialtalk.com forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists.
> We apologise for any inconvenience.
> 
> Second click worked fine



I've had exactly the same thing happen to me on an intermittant basis over the past few days. Emphasis on `intermittant'&#8212;mostly things work OK, but then, without apparent rhyme or reason, these baffling error messages drop out of the sky...

And this too:



			
				arnisador said:
			
		

> While trying to post this:
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/sho...680#post799680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vBulletin datastore error caused by one or more of the following:
> 
> 1. You may have uploaded vBulletin 3.6 files without also running the vBulletin upgrade script. If you have not run the upgrade script, do so now.
> 2. The datastore cache may have been corrupted. Run Rebuild Bitfields from tools.php, which you can upload from the do_not_upload folder of the vBulletin package.
> 
> 
> Fatal error: vBulletin datastore cache incomplete or corrupt in /includes/init.php on line 213
> 
> 
> 
> But, it posted the first time anyway.
Click to expand...


I got the same message, and the same successful post in spite of it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I'm seeing a trend emerging, but still don't have enough to pin it down exactly.


----------



## Kacey

Well, here's some more data for you.  A couple of minutes ago I came back to my computer after being gone about 45 minutes and attempted to refresh the front page.  It stalled out completely a couple of times, so I went to the main MT page (not the forum page) and clicked on the "Forums" link; then it sat and attempted to load for several minutes before coming up with this:



> vBulletin datastore error caused by one or more of the following:
> You may have uploaded vBulletin 3.6 files without also running the vBulletin upgrade script. If you have not run the upgrade script, do so now.
> The datastore cache may have been corrupted. Run _Rebuild Bitfields_ from _tools.php_, which you can upload from the _do_not_upload_ folder of the vBulletin package.
> 
> *Fatal error:* vBulletin datastore cache incomplete or corrupt in */includes/init.php* on line *213*



Then I went back to the main MT page again, clicked on "Forums", and it loaded immediately.


----------



## Tames D

Kacey said:


> Well, here's some more data for you. A couple of minutes ago I came back to my computer after being gone about 45 minutes and attempted to refresh the front page. It stalled out completely a couple of times, so I went to the main MT page (not the forum page) and clicked on the "Forums" link; then it sat and attempted to load for several minutes before coming up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I went back to the main MT page again, clicked on "Forums", and it loaded immediately.


I got the same message.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

We're still tracking this issue.  I can't recreate it which is why it's taking a while.  We think it's caused be our backup routine causing problems.

In the mean time, I really do apologize for the continued issues.


----------



## Kacey

Bob Hubbard said:


> We're still tracking this issue.  I can't recreate it which is why it's taking a while.  We think it's caused be our backup routine causing problems.
> 
> In the mean time, I really do apologize for the continued issues.



No worries - I posted so the information could help you track it down, not to complain.


----------



## Rich Parsons

While trying to go from the main page to the forums page I got a server error. [SERVER UNABLE TO RESPOND]

I understand high loads and large databases will make this hard to correct without spending lots of money for new servers. Yet I wanted to let you know.

Thanks


----------



## Rich Parsons

I just got the following:



> vBulletin datastore error caused by one or more of the following:
> 
> 1. You may have uploaded vBulletin 3.6 files without also running the vBulletin upgrade script. If you have not run the upgrade script, do so now.
> 2. The datastore cache may have been corrupted. Run Rebuild Bitfields from tools.php, which you can upload from the do_not_upload folder of the vBulletin package.
> 
> 
> Fatal error: vBulletin datastore cache incomplete or corrupt in /includes/init.php on line 213



A reload and I was back in the place I should be. 

This is the post/thread I was trying to load:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=803335#post803335


----------



## arnisador

Trying to load:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=803708#post803708

vBulletin datastore error caused by one or more of the following:

   1. You may have uploaded vBulletin 3.6 files without also running the vBulletin upgrade script. If you have not run the upgrade script, do so now.
   2. The datastore cache may have been corrupted. Run Rebuild Bitfields from tools.php, which you can upload from the do_not_upload folder of the vBulletin package.


Fatal error: vBulletin datastore cache incomplete or corrupt in /includes/init.php on line 213





Trying to load (immediately after the above error):
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=803709#post803709

vBulletin datastore error caused by one or more of the following:

   1. You may have uploaded vBulletin 3.6 files without also running the vBulletin upgrade script. If you have not run the upgrade script, do so now.
   2. The datastore cache may have been corrupted. Run Rebuild Bitfields from tools.php, which you can upload from the do_not_upload folder of the vBulletin package.


Fatal error: vBulletin datastore cache incomplete or corrupt in /includes/init.php on line 213


Obviously, the software is biased against Wing Chun.


----------



## Kacey

arnisador said:


> Obviously, the software is biased against Wing Chun.



:lool:  Except that I got the same message just trying to get into the forum at all!  :lool:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

The techs are trying some optimizations. I'm hampered by a some phone and dsl issues right now. Please, keep the reports coming though.

Thank you.


----------



## arnisador

While trying to get new posts:


vBulletin datastore error caused by one or more of the following: 		
You may have uploaded vBulletin 3.6 files without also running the vBulletin upgrade script. If you have not run the upgrade script, do so now.
The datastore cache may have been corrupted. Run _Rebuild Bitfields_ from _tools.php_, which you can upload from the _do_not_upload_ folder of the vBulletin package.

*Fatal error:* vBulletin datastore cache incomplete or corrupt in */includes/init.php* on line *213*


----------



## arnisador

While trying to load http://www.martialtalk.com/forum:

vBulletin datastore error caused by one or more of the following:

   1. You may have uploaded vBulletin 3.6 files without also running the vBulletin upgrade script. If you have not run the upgrade script, do so now.
   2. The datastore cache may have been corrupted. Run Rebuild Bitfields from tools.php, which you can upload from the do_not_upload folder of the vBulletin package.


Fatal error: vBulletin datastore cache incomplete or corrupt in /includes/init.php on line 213


----------



## Kacey

A few minutes ago (until I could get the site to load) - I got this:







 	Database error   	The  database has encountered a problem.   	   	 		Please try the following: 		
Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
Open the www.martialtalk.com home page, then try to open another page.
Click the Back button to try another link.
 	   	The www.martialtalk.com forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists.   	 
We apologise for any inconvenience.It took me several minutes to get back in.


----------



## mrhnau

This might not be related, but I'm periodically seeing situations where the number of replies are exceeding the number of views.

I'm sure this is low on the list of priorities, but I thought I'd go ahead and raise the flag...


----------



## Rich Parsons

A fews minutes ago I was having loading problems and posting problems. Like a system load issue.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

mrhnau said:


> This might not be related, but I'm periodically seeing situations where the number of replies are exceeding the number of views.
> 
> I'm sure this is low on the list of priorities, but I thought I'd go ahead and raise the flag...


Views aren't updated in real time any more. Saves a little load.

Loads still running pretty high, and it's still beyond my ability to fund an upgrade regularly, so we tweak where we can. I'm debating on a few major things to try, some of which will take the site down for a few days.


----------



## Kacey

It did again (see error message, below) and then the site wouldn't load for about 3-4 minutes.

vBulletin datastore error caused by one or more of the following: 		
You may have uploaded vBulletin 3.6 files without also running the vBulletin upgrade script. If you have not run the upgrade script, do so now.
The datastore cache may have been corrupted. Run _Rebuild Bitfields_ from _tools.php_, which you can upload from the _do_not_upload_ folder of the vBulletin package.

*Fatal error:* vBulletin datastore cache incomplete or corrupt in */includes/init.php* on line *213*


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Saw that.  Hugh load spike for some reason. Looking into it.


----------



## exile

Had exactly the same thing happen to me as Kacey. A few minutes and then the site was loading faster than ever. 

But still not as fast as it was up to a few weeks ago. I still have that problem with these crazey 10-20 second busy-waits every time I change from one location to another within MTeven something as simple as clicking myself into the following or preceding page in a thread. It never used to happen...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Until I can find a consistent revenue stream, we're gonna keep having issues unfortunately.


----------



## exile

Bob Hubbard said:


> Until I can find a consistent revenue stream, we're gonna keep having issues unfortunately.



What would it run in the way of $$ to carry out the server upgrades necessary to eliminate these problems?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

About another 150-200 per month plus about 300 for setup.


----------



## exile

Bob Hubbard said:


> About another 150-200 per month plus about 300 for setup.



That's not all that much... For the maintenance side, if you added another ten bucks a month to the Gold Key memberships, wouldn't that take a fairly big chunk out that part of the cost? And for the setup costs, maybe another big supporting-membership drive is in order?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I think the idea is more supporting members and more paid sponsors at the current rates, rather than charging more.

Hey, maybe I'll win the lotto too....then we can get 2 servers.


----------



## exile

Bob Hubbard said:


> I think the idea is more supporting members and more paid sponsors at the current rates, rather than charging more.



So maybe a new `fund drive' with some cool incentives....



Bob Hubbard said:


> Hey, maybe I'll win the lotto too....then we can get 2 servers.



That _always_ works! :ultracool


----------



## Rich Parsons

The last two days when I log in and click new posts it tells me there are none. So I have to select posts in the last 24 hours and search the threads that way. The issue is that if it is a big thread I can only link to the start or end, not to last unread. 

I know it is most likely solved with more moeny and more POWER.

Yet, I thought I would give a data point. 

Thanks


----------



## morph4me

Just got the following message while I was changing pages.

vBulletin datastore error caused by one or more of the following: 
You may have uploaded vBulletin 3.6 files without also running the vBulletin upgrade script. If you have not run the upgrade script, do so now.
The datastore cache may have been corrupted. Run _Rebuild Bitfields_ from _tools.php_, which you can upload from the _do_not_upload_ folder of the vBulletin package.

*Fatal error:* vBulletin datastore cache incomplete or corrupt in */includes/init.php* on line *213*


----------



## arnisador

vBulletin datastore error caused by one or more of the following:

   1. You may have uploaded vBulletin 3.6 files without also running the vBulletin upgrade script. If you have not run the upgrade script, do so now.
   2. The datastore cache may have been corrupted. Run Rebuild Bitfields from tools.php, which you can upload from the do_not_upload folder of the vBulletin package.


Fatal error: vBulletin datastore cache incomplete or corrupt in /includes/init.php on line 213





vBulletin datastore error caused by one or more of the following:

   1. You may have uploaded vBulletin 3.6 files without also running the vBulletin upgrade script. If you have not run the upgrade script, do so now.
   2. The datastore cache may have been corrupted. Run Rebuild Bitfields from tools.php, which you can upload from the do_not_upload folder of the vBulletin package.


Fatal error: vBulletin datastore cache incomplete or corrupt in /includes/init.php on line 213


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I'm trying to find solutions....ones that don't kill me financially, or force me to dumb down the site any more than I have.


----------



## exile

Rich Parsons said:


> The last two days when I log in and click new posts it tells me there are none. So I have to select posts in the last 24 hours and search the threads that way. The issue is that if it is a big thread I can only link to the start or end, not to last unread.



This has happened to me almost from the first day I joined... I thought it was supposed to be _normal!_


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I can't recreate that issue, so can't troubleshoot it.  It's most likely a cookie issue which would be a setting on your browser, firewall and/or antivirus software.  All I can suggest is clearing your cache, and being sure to check the 'remember me' box on login.


----------



## exile

Bob Hubbard said:


> I can't recreate that issue, so can't troubleshoot it.  It's most likely a cookie issue which would be a setting on your browser, firewall and/or antivirus software.  All I can suggest is clearing your cache, and being sure to check the 'remember me' box on login.



The cache-clearing thing is a biggie, for sure. I'm starting to do that every couple of days or so.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Bob Hubbard said:


> I can't recreate that issue, so can't troubleshoot it. It's most likely a cookie issue which would be a setting on your browser, firewall and/or antivirus software. All I can suggest is clearing your cache, and being sure to check the 'remember me' box on login.



Which I do. But I understand the "issues" at hand. Just because I give a data point does not mean I expect a solution. I would rather give a data point so you and others understand that it exists and then we can all move on versus someone down the liine going well if you would have told us we could have done something.


----------

